
English Hedges - maxbaines
https://www.britainexpress.com/History/english-hedges.htm
======
vearwhershuh
The Enclosure Movement is worth reading about. People tend to think of the
Anglo-Saxon world as having been individualistic (in theory, and oligarchic in
practice) since time immemorial, but it was much more communal until
relatively recently.

------
tantalor
"the familiar checkerboard pattern"

What is this referring to?

~~~
jfk13
I think "patchwork" is often a better term than "checkerboard", as things are
rarely straight and regular, but I guess it's referring to sights like this:
[https://www.picturesofengland.com/England/tour/Aerial_Images...](https://www.picturesofengland.com/England/tour/Aerial_Images_of_England/pictures/1053537)

~~~
maxbaines
Exactly!

